# 2ww after icsi.Have an embryo question.



## E.T. (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm currently in the 2ww and it's driving me mad!! Had icsi and embryo put back in on Friday so now I'm just waiting. Had lots of other fertility treatments in the past but this is the worst as I know that egg def fertilised. Got a child from a previous iui so know I can get pregnant. So I had only 3 eggs from egg retrieval and only 2 were mature so didn't think my chances were very good but those two both fertilised and had a grade 1 and a grade 2 (grade 2 apparently as was slightly slower in cells dividing). So does having a grade 1 increase your chances of implantation? I asked this at the time but didn't get much info back apart from it's as good as it gets as my womb lining was "perfect" too and as I'd had a child previously it shows that I can get pregnant. I know it really does come down to 50/50 as it either will or it won't but I can't help but think if it doesn't work this time with basically perfect conditions then there is little point in trying again.


----------



## E.T. (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry there was something else I wanted to ask. My boobs have gone all lumpy. They feel like a sock full of peas (this is the only way I can describe them lol). Is this a side effect of all the drugs? Bit early to be getting pregnancy symptoms tbh. My husband felt them then said I should go to the doctor as very lumpy and a bit sore.


----------



## roverdog (May 4, 2013)

Hi ET, 
My understanding (although I'm not a medic) is that the better the embryo quality, the higher the chance of success. Having said that, I had a grade 2 and a grade 3 put back (as a 3dt) and both implanted! 
Good luck with it all. The boobs sound normal - I'm full of lumps and have been since starting the drugs. The only other thing I'd say (and I know it's hard) is to avoid over - analysing any symptoms. I was almost without symptoms in the 2ww and I am now 12 weeks with twins. 
RD x


----------



## jp1981 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, hope you dont mind me gate crashing this conversation but i am having ET tomorrow and have spent today crying my eyes out. It is my second icsi the first being a BFN since then have had a myomectomy operation and then had to wait 6 mths to do ICSI which brings me to now. 
I had higher dose of drugs also since finding out i have AMH of 5. I got just 6 eggs and only 2 fertilised which has devastated me. The hospitla called this morning to arrange 3 day transfer which is tomorrow . i asked on grading and cell division and they are in 4 cells but grade 3 at the moment. I seem to have lost all hope. 
Is there a chance? Ive read online that its a 10% chance of implanation and highly unlikely! Really? ! 10% is not good at all. 
Hope someone can reassure me or share a success with me. 
xxx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hold your hopes up until tomorrow, quality grading before day 3 is not very accurate. 4 cells after 48 hours is not too bad. Ideally you want to have 7-9 cells on day 3. Of course there are other factors, like fragmentation, that impacts the likeliness of implantation. But there are plenty of stories of superdupertopgrade embryo failing to implant and poorly graded embryos turning into beautiful and healthy babies. Mankind has clearly not solved the reproduction mystery yet.

When my DD was conceived (FET using DE) they thawed all 3 remaining embryos we had frozen, 2 were decent quality but the third one was poor but they decided to put it in as well (would otherwise have only transferred 2) rather than to just throw it away. It was the third poor-quality embryo that implanted and resulted in my beautiful and perfectly healthy soon to be 3 year old daughter who is much before her age when it comes to intelligence, speech and motor skills. So you just don't know.


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree they can't  tell, one of my less good six cells on day 3 went on to become a blastocyst and I am now 24 wks with her. My so called excellent 8 cells on day 3 and better grade 6 cell  didn't  make it so 4 cell on day 2 is an indicator of nothing. Hopefully they become 6 cell by day3 or more
x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't even get a grade on mine cos it didn't look like any would make it due to an infection during stimming, however one took and split to become my boys - so proof positive you never know what can happen x


----------

